# A bar fridge from NZXT



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

I can only assume this is some sort of failed attempt at an April Fool's joke, but for those of you who would really like to mount your PC in a refridgerator, for two billion dollars, they'll build one for you.

H4400 - WHITE GLOSS


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

You could always lay it on it's side and use it as the desk.... :grin:

I like these special 'Features':


Steel door hides all components and pitiful cable management jobs from view
Intuitive rack shelving promotes high airflow and poor cable management
High impact polycarbonate drawers keep CDs and other legacy media crisp in a durable, temperature controlled environment
Deep form factor allows graphics cards up to 30” or up to four gallons of milk in a row


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Obviously an attempt at humor.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Gotta love the price of the case! :lil:

When adding to cart:

INTRODUCING… THE H4400 ULTRA MEGA ELITE SUPER YETI TOWER | Mind of NZXT.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I can get that same case at Home Depot for less than $1000.00 :grin:


----------

